# Unix?



## jmat (Mar 30, 2009)

The world of computers is funny...

Most people can't even setup or operate a Windows PC without help.

Then there is Max OSX - there's good feedback on how easy it is to use.

So how is it, that I can setup and use a M$ POS system without breaking a sweat and have such a hard time with FreeBSD?

Because like *ANY* "freeOS" type (Linux/*BSD) there is NO particular way of doing anything.  Every single "flavor" has it's own default kernel and subsequent config files.  Every distro has a random set of command line tools, and every build has a particular set of kernel mods.

It's funny really: how I installed FBSD 7.1 amd64 with no problems (except no native nvidia driver) - found out that 64 bit nvidia drivers will never be developed (i read thru 3 YEARS on a single forum thread begging for x64 drivers) - and tried to install x86 version instead...

Only to find out that with my hardware (amd proc, asus mb, ps/2 mouse, etc) that i couldn't get the mouse to work in X without disabling moused... even tho the x64 version worked just fine.

so i (finally, with a lot of googling and hacking) got kde4 to run, and tried to install the accelerated nvidia driver for my 7600GS, following the instructions on the nvidia site...

and now nothing works...

i find it amazing that anyone actually believes that the unix clones could actually ever replace M$.

i wish it were true. i hate windows, but to be honest, i'll take bootlegging an OS before slogging thru hundreds of manpages trying to figure out which part isn't working.

i've been setting up computers for 20 years.  i've built my last 5...  i was really looking for an alternative to using M$.  after several installs of BSD and Linux, i've decided the time required to learn isn't worth it.

UNIX type OS's will NEVER supplant Microsoft Windows.  Microsoft will maintain its dominance forever.  Period.

If there will always be a hundred things to work around to get a decent install, nobody but the most serious geeks (even more than i), will ever bother with these systems.

I think the *nix systems are lucky to have 5% of the market share.  I doubt it'll ever be higher.  I'm personally tired of dealing with them.

When I can install the amd64 version with moused working, and then install the x86 version with no change and have it fail... says a lot to me about the capability of these OSs.

I built the nvidia drivers per instructions, and it's failing.  I have no patience for this.....

I guess it's back to windoze xp....


----------



## vermaden (Mar 30, 2009)

jmat said:
			
		

> Only to find out that with my hardware (amd proc, asus mb, ps/2 mouse, etc) that i couldn't get the mouse to work in X without disabling moused... even tho the x64 version worked just fine.



That tell exacly NOTHING about your hardware, most important is chipset and controllers of you motherboard.

About disabling mouse, it can be because of "great" idea of xorg developers to rely on hal now.



> so i (finally, with a lot of googling and hacking) got kde4 to run, and tried to install the accelerated nvidia driver for my 7600GS, following the instructions on the nvidia site...


Why not just install PCBSD 7 with KDE4 and graphical installer by default?

if I recall correctly failVidia binary driver is also there by default.



> i find it amazing that anyone actually believes that the unix clones could actually ever replace M$.


Mac OSX is centified UNIX 03 system.



> i wish it were true. i hate windows


Hate is not going to help here mate, ask BSD and Linux users if they hate Windows, moze BSD users will tell you NO while most Linux users will tell you YES, its propably about that quote like attitude:
_"Linux is for those who hate Windows, BSD is for those who love UNIX."_



> i've been setting up computers for 20 years.  i've built my last 5...  i was really looking for an alternative to using M$.  after several installs of BSD and Linux, i've decided the time required to learn isn't worth it.


IMHO its handy to have Windows running in virtual machine like VirtualBox, but on FreeBSD you are limited to slow QEMU, at NetBSD you can use Xen 3.3 which is very good sollution.



> UNIX type OS's will NEVER supplant Microsoft Windows.  Microsoft will maintain its dominance forever.  Period.


Everything that has a begin also has an end.



> I think the *nix systems are lucky to have 5% of the market share.  I doubt it'll ever be higher.  I'm personally tired of dealing with them.


99.99% of these systems are named Mac OS X, and 95% of their users do not know that it is UNIX under the hood.



> I built the nvidia drivers per instructions, and it's failing.  I have no patience for this.....


Me neither, I used this binary shit from failVidia only once, now all my gfx cards are Intel based and I have zen on all my systems, not matter if I use Windows, BSD or solaris.



> I guess it's back to windoze xp....


If only it works better, then why not?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been using Freebsd for well over 10 years now. Never broke a sweat doing anything. BUT I did read a lot, made mistakes, started over, read more, learned more, made more mistakes etc.

If you don't want to get your hands dirty, stick to windows.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2009)

Unix doesn't like lazy admins.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

I wonder if the OP miraculously knew how MS-DOS or Windows worked when it first came out. I'm sure he needed some time to get to grips with that.

Funny, when people switch over they think they don't need to learn anything or that everything is the same as on Windows. They always forget they where first time Windows users at one point too.


----------



## adamk (Mar 30, 2009)

jmat said:
			
		

> I guess it's back to windoze xp....



Bye!


----------



## rghq (Mar 30, 2009)

Then - why not Windows ? Personally experienced Windows may be installed quick with the needed drivers but later the problems will begin.
For Unix it was a little bit vise versa, some problems at the beginning but once things were running, much less work and headache. 

Whatever your choice will be, it'll be the right one


----------



## phoenix (Mar 30, 2009)

It's like that old saying:  Unix is user-friendly, it's just picky about who it's friends are.  

If you aren't willing to put in the time to learn how a system works, then don't use that system.  Pretty simple really.  

How long did it take you to get comfortable with doing anything beyond surfing the web in Windows?  How many years of building computers did it take you before you became comfortable with all the IRQ setting, I/O port configuring, picking the right slot format (VLB/ISA/PCI/AGP/PCIe/etc), finding the right hardware for the task, etc?

Just because you are too lazy to start over doesn't mean Unix sucks.


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 30, 2009)

FreeBSD is not meant for those unwilling to take the time to learn the system. If you find the idea of being your own system administrator daunting, then FreeBSD is not for you. It's not about being a newbie or not, it's about being willing to invest in the OS. If you're not, then maybe Mac OSX or Ubuntu would be more to your liking.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 30, 2009)

Windows is for novices and those who don't want to mess with anything. That's not knocking Windows, it's the truth. FreeBSD is not trying to knock off Windows, it's trying to be a better operating system, something it does exceedingly well, but it's not going to hold your hand. If you need hand holding, you need Windows.

Now, if you came here to explain how all this works to us, we already know, so starting this thread is pointless.


----------



## MG (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope you haven't lost your registration number


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, that's enough /usr/local/bin/bashing 

Closed.


----------



## bsd_newbie (Mar 31, 2009)

*Got Linux ?*

Okay. I wanted to reply in that thread titled "Unix ?" by Jmat, but it was closed prematurely. I wonder whats the hurry to close such "exciting" threads . In anycase to reply to Jmat:

There are two explanations for the issues you are facing using bsd. 1st if you want user friendly unix, try linux and in that ubuntu linux. Using BSD for user friendliness does not sound like a good idea. Also reason I mainly use unixes at this age in my life as opposed to when I was a geek some 10 years ago is to stay current. I found that windows made me stupid. As a software developer I do not feel comfortable working with a system whose main aim is hide from me all the gory details going underneath. In fact it is for this reason that I switched from Ubuntu to debian, because ubuntu was becoming more and more like windows to me.

Second, comparing free things to non free things is not a good idea. What incentives free software community has to make their software as user friendly as windows. Windows and hence bill gates make ton of money selling their so called friendly OS, whose main purpose is to get their users to hook on their stupid OS. Well so your files are in doc/ppt format and now you are on microsoft leash for the rest of your life. When we can have the whole internet work on free interoperable standards, how come nobody is pushing for free interoperable document formats, so that users can have some choice rather than forced to use Bill gates's stupid OS.....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

The thread's closed because it contains no new information, yours included. Moreover, it has a certain trolling value (M$, evil Bill Gates, stupid Windows -- _it's boring_). And more: OP hasn't returned since posting this, and he probably won't. So it will stay closed. Watch a movie instead.


----------

